# New mini-lamancha buckling!



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Caribbean kidded today on day 145. She ended up having a single, very colorful buck kid. He got stuck on the way out, but I gently pulled his feet while she pushed, and he was out in a few minutes. He was trying to nurse even before he could stand, and he is doing great. I really wish we could have gotten a doeling ( especially with these genetics), but I am happy he and his mom are healthy and happy.

Dam
Sire


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He's gorgeous, those colors are amazing! Congrats  

I have a ff lamancha due in June, who's bred to a Nigerian dwarf. I hope she does as well as Caribbean did!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you both! He must have gotten all his color from his daddy. Although Caribbean's dad was very colorful for a pure Lamancha. He is starting to get more sturdy on his feet today.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

He's adorable!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We are still trying to decide on a name. Something to do with Memorial Day most likely. 
So far we have come up with Patriot and Hero.


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, he is adorable!!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Hero is a cute name! It reminds me of Hiro from the tv show Heroes


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

He is so cute and what beautiful coloring. Hero is a great name!


----------



## tina35 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi OakHollow...your little buckeroo is so adorable! At the present time, I have no goats I decided that I needed a break with my work schedule. It's hard to manage goats when you work full time. I didn't think it was fair to the goats. I had a regular la mancha an old nubian and some kids. However, when I'm ready, I would like to raise tri colored mini la manchas. I realize that genetics are strange with goats and I might not always get the flashy kind. But your little buck is just the kind I will be looking for. If you sell your goats, I will be interested in buying some possibly in a few years from now. I like the flashy tri-color look so much. I want milking goats that will be easy to handle with my arthritis and minis fit the bill. I'm in California so I would like to keep your goats in mind someday when I'm ready to buy if you're into selling.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you very much! He is a really sweet boy, but I'm having such a hard time finding a good home for him. A few people have been interested in him tethered out as a weed eater, but I really don't want him to have to go somewhere like that. It's too bad you aren't ready for goats now! Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

He is adorable. I would take him in a heartbeat. But alas I have large LM.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you! I have had 4 people say they wanted him and so far all have backed out at the last moment for various reasons. I still hope someone will want him as a buck or a pet. He is such an amazing goat and I know he deserves a good home. 

Here are some new pictures. He will be 8 weeks on Friday.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Thank you! I have had 4 people say they wanted him and so far all have backed out at the last moment for various reasons. I still hope someone will want him as a buck or a pet. He is such an amazing goat and I know he deserves a good home.
> 
> Here are some new pictures. He will be 8 weeks on Friday.


ill take him,,can you ship to new Hampshire,,lol I would take him in a heartbeat,,but so far away!!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

dnchck said:


> ill take him,,can you ship to new Hampshire,,lol I would take him in a heartbeat,,but so far away!!


I actually was going to ship him to a wonderful home in nc, but they found out he was too closely related to their does. I must warn you though, it is about $350 for shipping. I am willing to do it to a good home though! I know someone who ships nearly all of her kids across the US and she is very helpful!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

TGS member Nickilayne99 is looking for a buck to breed with her mini lamancha does. She's in Idaho...maybe you could pm her?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion! Someone just called and said they might want him as a pack goat, so I will have to see.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

He has wattles! I'm in love!


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks! He left for his new home and is now a pack goat.


----------

